# T track or Miter slot?



## Coel (Jan 6, 2015)

I am in the process of overhauling my R4512 with a right wing router table and a collapsible out feed table. I was wondering if there is preference or a reason to choose a t-track over a miter slot in the routing extension? Any help would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are undecided, just get a combo miter track. Rockler has one for about $32 http://www.rockler.com/bench-dogreg-dual-track-36 Best of both worlds. Dan


----------



## Coel (Jan 6, 2015)

Haha, somehow in my looking i have completely missed that one. Thank you so much


----------



## pitttrack (Jan 10, 2017)

RDan has the right idea, I got mine from MLCS, same thing juse different color (silver)


----------

